# Is there free Wifi here?



## yuechu

大家好！

A lot of coffee shops here have free internet. I was wondering, how could you ask in Chinese if there is internet at a coffee shop, for example? "Is there free Wifi here?" (It doesn't have to be 直译，意译 is also good!)
Thanks!


----------



## Jack12345

这儿能免费上网吗？
这儿有免费的wifi吗？
都可以的。


----------



## yuechu

谢谢，Jack12345! 
Is "Wifi" pronounced the same in Chinese as it is in English?


----------



## Jack12345

The pronunciation is "wai 1 fai 1" in Chinese.
不用客气！大家多交流不同的语言使用习惯和方法。


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks again, Jack12345!


----------



## forgoodorill

Jack12345 said:


> 这儿有免费的wifi吗？


This could also omit 的 here, I would say '請問/麻煩問一下 這兒有免費Wifi麼‘
Also please note that* you will hardly use this sentence here*(China), because there're so many places you won't go if there's no Wifi 
So the 'right' question should be ask about the password of the wifi.
It should be said in this way:
請問這裡的wifi密碼是多少？or 請問這兒的Wifi密碼是多少？
Or you could use this way to someone familier, but a little bit rude if you say this to a people you have no realtion:
問下， wifi密碼是啥？

*This usually used in when you go to a friend's house, but it's better to say this only to him*, because I'm not sure his wife or family familier with you. 

About its pinyin, actually, there're two different ways to say this, but I heard people say '*wai1 fai4*' more often, 'wai1 fai1' also has someone said.


By the way, I saw this title as 'Is there free *wife* here' at my first glance.

Edit: Actually, it's much more convenient than you could imagine, because there're a sign about its wifi's name and password in so many restaurants, etc. *But you still could use this sentence I provide,* (often we say this also, so don't afraid to use) then the owner will point this sign and let you enjoy this wifi!(Most cases like what I describe here)


----------



## yuechu

@forgoodorill
Those are good questions to ask too! Thanks for your help, Forgoodorill!


----------



## forgoodorill

You're very welcome, yuechu!


----------



## Jack12345

forgoodorill said:


> This could also omit 的 here,


和后面的一句相比，这里的“的”主要起缓和语气作用。如果在句前加上“请问”，本身是礼貌的说法，“的”的作用就不明显。
比较一下“这儿有免费的wifi吗？”和“这儿有免费wifi吗？”语气略有不同。


----------



## forgoodorill

Jack12345 said:


> 如果在句前加上“请问”，本身是礼貌的说法，


謝謝Jack12345的回復。
*首先*說下，題主本身問的就是如何說，這裡也並沒有一個標準的說法。
我自己本身，在日常生活中，一般需要別人幫助都會有‘請問‘’’；‘您好’等用語。

*其次*，我個人認為，‘免費的wifi’和‘免費wifi’在這個前提下（說禮貌用語），差別不大，完全看想要表達的意思

如果某人問，這個花姑娘，是美國*的*，還是日本*的*。回答者會說：
太君，是日本*的*
太君回答：呦西

這裡，強調的並不是是不是花姑娘還是如花，是強調她的故鄉等（Sorry，這裡僅僅是個舉例。並沒有‘物化女性’的意思），而跟單純回答美國與日本，還是有差異的
其實這個例子，有點不太恰當，因為抗日神劇一般回答的都是‘是日本*滴*’ or ‘是美國*滴*’-------這裡不作太多解釋，以免偏題太嚴重

*還有就是，*我認為真正造成差異的，不是‘的’，而是‘這裡’和‘這兒’的區別

‘這兒’一般比較隨便，一般。‘這裡’相對比較正式。試比較：

這裡有免費的wifi麼？
這裡有免費wifi麼？
請問這裡有免費wifi麼？
請問這裡有免費的wifi麼？


不好意思，我個人覺得，幾乎沒有差別。


Jack12345 said:


> 比较一下“这儿有免费的wifi吗？”和“这儿有免费wifi吗？”语气略有不同。


這裡為何出現語氣不同，依我之見，是用法矛盾的體現：
‘這兒’多是非正式的用法；‘的’一般可省略也是在非正式用法上。
而這裡的語境，詢問一個人wifi密碼（在咖啡館），偏向正式的場合。-----*請注意，我這裡限定在咖啡館，不是別人家裡等*

那麼請試比較：
這兒有免費wifi麼？
這兒有免費的wifi麼？
請問這兒有免費的wifi麼？
請問這兒有免費wifi麼?

對我而言，其實他們差別微乎其微。但是非要揪出一個，就是Jack所說的‘請問這兒有免費的wifi麼’
我覺得最致命的，就是‘的’在這裡，沒有任何作用，加了，還是‘免費wifi’，不加，還是這個意思。又因為這裡跟隨的是‘這兒’，這一矛盾讓我感到有些不自在。




但是請注意，*這個問題本身就是一個偽問題*，在這裡糾纏，只會越陷越深。反而忘了，現實生活中，基本沒有‘免費wifi’這一說法

也請yuechu注意，不必要學習這些東西，了解知道即可。


----------



## Jack12345

好的，forgoodorill，我不反对你的观点。可能这些只是表达习惯不同而已


----------



## forgoodorill

謝謝Jack的回復，這裡沒有輸贏。
互相交流，共同學習才是目的。


----------



## Broccolee

你好，请问这里有wifi吗？


----------

